# 2nd Time Cloning



## Real78 (Mar 3, 2010)

The first time I tried cloning lets just say it did not work out for me at all. I went over to my brothers house to make sure the clones are doing good and they look GREAT!

What I am using for cloning:
  Heat Pad with Thermostat
Tray with 7 Dome
Health: They look great, nice and almost dark green
Temp is between 78-80 degrees
Solution used: Olivia with CloneX gel.

  They have been in the dome for a week and I was just wondering how long before one would see roots? I looked at the bottom of the Rockwool and did not see any roots at all. I know it depends on the plant but just trying to get an idea.
  I took them out of flowering and put them back into veg. Also how long do you need to leave them in veg stage before you can start flowering them? What would you guys recommend a person should do?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

These question you ask are all dependent on your grow room size, the type of grow you are wanting to do, ect. I like to take my clones while they are still in veg. Once in flower it is a bit more difficult to get roots as readily. but usually 10 day in a plug but could take longer depending on how many weeks of flower the clones was taken from.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 3, 2010)

the space for the clones is maybe 20" x 15" x 20" the space is very small for veg and cloning. I was not going to even try to clone but found out that I would not be able to order any more seeds for a long while and I had some nice strains. I am cloning Haze and OG Kush as of right now. Once I found out about not being able to buy seeds I had to cut clones while they where in flowering. They have been flowering for about 4-5 weeks so what I have read on the forum is that I would still be able to clone even if I was in flowering.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

yes but it will take awhile, do not give up hope. as long as there is still some green in the clone it has a chance of rooting


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Your all most there..are ya misting and keeping the rockwool moist?  roots are comeing...keep loveing on them.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 4, 2010)

burnin123 said:
			
		

> Your all most there..are ya misting and keeping the rockwool moist?  roots are comeing...keep loveing on them.



Yes, my brother has been doing it twice a day and every two or three days he checks the rockwool to make sure they are moist.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 6, 2010)

Real78 said:
			
		

> Yes, my brother has been doing it twice a day and every two or three days he checks the rockwool to make sure they are moist.


 
My advice is dont over do the misting and let the rockwool dry out some, not bone dry but not wet all the time.

I would get rid of the dome all together.

I have no problems without domes or misting and the humidity is 20%
I have a batch going right now and it looks like all will make it, when I was keeping it to wet the roots were to slow to develope.  You want that clone to want to seek out water and want to create roots, use a weak bloom formula @ 250 ppm.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 8, 2010)

Man, I went to check them out today and they a few are rooting. So far three of them are good to go.


----------

